# Packaging Poll



## HorseCreek (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok guys, I need some help! I am changing my packaging, and have 4 options but can't decide! Well, only 3 of these are new, I added my current design as well, but am not saying which it is so as not to skew the results. Oh, and some of the paper/card stock used may or may not be in the final product. I just used what I had around. These are just mock ups, and obviously the bars aren't OMH, they are Avocado and Sea Clay, lol.  If anyone has any pros and cons they would like to share on these different options, that would be great too. TIA!

Number 1 - Bar wrapped candy style with cheesecloth/guaze, tied with jute on the ends (not sure if I like the bow or just a knot) with label attached to front and ingredients list on back


Number 2 - "Envelope" or "box" made from cardstock. Label afixed to front, ingredients printed on back


Number 3 - Cigar band made from cheesecloth/guaze with label afixed to front by jute wrap. Label sticker on back listing ingredients


Number 4 - Cigar band from card stock. Brand/scent info on front, ingredients printed on the back


----------



## bobbie.johnson (Aug 21, 2013)

I love the rustic chic of number 3. but I like number 1 as well. if it were me I would maybe do a combo of both. ex beer soap in one and regular in another or something like that


----------



## Stakie (Aug 21, 2013)

I like both 1 and 3, really. But I like 3 for the 'simplicity'.


----------



## bobbie.johnson (Aug 21, 2013)

can I see the back of 3?


----------



## HorseCreek (Aug 21, 2013)

Let me see if I can get a sticker made up for the back. Right now, the mock up just has tape holding everything together, lol. Tape will not have a part in the finished product, lol.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Aug 21, 2013)

I really like 2 & 4. I know it's just me, but I'm not crazy about hemp cord.


----------



## Ancel (Aug 21, 2013)

I like 3 and 4 for the simplicity. 3 is a little different which makes it more eye-catching, without it overwhelming the soap.


----------



## savonierre (Aug 21, 2013)

I love the cloth cigar band, it is unique simple  and very pretty.


----------



## rics (Aug 22, 2013)

I like number 1. It clearly conveys the 'natural' , 'handmade message'. 4 is nice too.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## SoapMakingAdvice (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello,

Overall, I like number 4 for simplicity, ease of unwrapping and recycling. It looks as though it would be the cheapest to produce and the easiest to package as well. 

I also like number 3, for many of the opposite reasons, as a visual clue of the care and effort involved in producing the soap. 

My vote is for 4 though 


Sent from my iPod touch using Soap Making app. 
My blog: http://soapmakingadvice.com


----------



## Saswede (Aug 22, 2013)

I like number 4 - mainly because I think that it shows off the product best ......  


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## neeners (Aug 22, 2013)

I personally prefer the simplicity of options 2 and 4.  looks easier to recycle.  If I had to pick one, i'd go with 4.  so rustic, simple and classic.


----------



## BodyBasics` (Aug 22, 2013)

I like 2


----------



## Marilyna (Aug 22, 2013)

They're all utterly adorable. But as a business, I would pick number 4 for simplicity and cost, but I would make it a bit narrower to show the soap more.


----------



## Lidyax (Aug 22, 2013)

I like no 3 best. So cute! But no 4 for simplicity and cost effectiveness. 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## SudsyPM (Aug 22, 2013)

I really like 1 for its rustic looks however I think #3 will be a lot easier on you and allows for more uniformity and stackability in your displays.


Sent from Holistic Blends Soap Co. iPhone


----------



## paillo (Aug 22, 2013)

I like 2 for its clean appearance, neat appearance. I gave up on cigar bands because they tended to get loose even after a full cure, and they got too beat up in transporting back and forth to shows. If you're planning to do a bunch of shows, I think 2 would serve you the best in terms of wear and tear.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 22, 2013)

I like #2 best as well.  I think it's clean looking and stylish at the same time.


----------



## hlee (Aug 22, 2013)

My fav is number 3. I think they are similar enough though that you could use more than one if you wanted to.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow! You are so creative I like them all.  #1 would get my vote for best looking but not for selling I think people want to see what they are getting.  So then I really like the rough card stock on #2, but I agree that cigar bands (if that is a cigar band, you called it an envelope ) tend to come off. However #3 being cloth may be the best of both worlds and stay on better! I don't sell so my option is from a consumer point of view.  Nicely done!


----------



## HorseCreek (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments! So the plain cardstock is what I'm doing now and hate how no matter how long you let the bar cure, they always seem to come loose. I love the cloth, just because it is so rustic chic, and that's what I sell. I live in the "west" according to some. The primary occupation here is farmer or rancher, we have a lot of cowboys, etc lol. Everyone who visits here is fascinated by our way of life still and lets be honest, anything "old west/rustic" looking sells, lol. I also like the cloth/jute combo because I think it won't come loose as quickly as the cardstock would. The "package" was a little too time consuming I think for regular production. 
I do however like the little box/envelope of number 2. It is an actual envelope/box, it's cardstock, folded around so it covers the bottom and the bar just sits down in it. I think you can still see the product, but the actual soap doesn't get handled as much. 
So... I dunno, lol. My family picked the package first, then the cardstock second. 
Thanks again for all the input!


----------



## sistrum (Aug 24, 2013)

I like them all.  Sorry not much help.


----------



## meeplesoap (Aug 25, 2013)

You have to think about the sustainability. Let's say you make 24 bars a day. 24 bars to wrap and label in a cute way definitely takes labor, but is doable.

But, two years from now, you land a WholeFoods contract and your etsy site is doing 20+ orders per week and then there's the street festival... suddenly you are doing cute multi-step wrap on hundreds of bars rather than dozens. Your profit is being eaten by your labor. If you like cute wrap, why not offer a basic style, and a gift-wrap or specialty wrap upcharge? Your customers needing gift-type packaging won't mind paying a bit extra, and you're now only wrapping 10 out of 100 bars. Not too bad! 

Think brand appropriate, but if you can't see yourself doing it hundreds times a day, skip it.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm partial to #3.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Soap Making mobile app


----------

